
Show HN: PopVox helps you follow legislation - davidcuddeback
https://www.popvox.com/
======
davidcuddeback
This showed up in my Facebook feed, and I thought it was interesting enough to
share with Hacker News. It was recently founded by a friend-of-a-friend who's
worked in DC for a while.

I've been looking for good sources for filtered political news lately. I have
lots of sources to keep up on technology news, but I've been wanting to keep
up on politics and world events more than I have been without trying to drink
from the firehose. I think this website might help achieve that.

Btw, their website isn't very well organized (I think they just launched and
have some issues to iron out). For example, you have to click the "Home" link
before some more useful links are displayed, such as "Bills in Congress"
(<https://www.popvox.com/bills>).

------
donniefitz2
I have to say, the design is beautiful.

